# Deep kitchen sink - add 'something' to raise bottom?



## ClumsyGuy (Nov 9, 2016)

Our new condo kitchen sink is 10 inches deep whereas our old house sink is 6 inches deep. The extra 4 inches means that my wife has to bend over to reach the sink bottom which is a problem since she has a bad back.

What can I purchase to place in the sink bottom so that when washing dishes the depth is 3-4 inches less to bring the depth back to around 6 inches. Thus I need something to effectively raise the sink bottom.

I searched the web and found nothing but probably used poor search terms.

Suggestions? Thank you!!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Google "sink rack" and you will get SS racks that fit in the bottom of the sink. Fabricate some legs out of PVC pipe.

Sent from my RCT6203W46 using Tapatalk


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a stainless steel sink grid on my sink. The plastic feet it came with were too short (I dump a few to several gallons of water in the sink. All that water will not immediately, in a few seconds, go down the drain and so will come in contact with whatever I'm washing.). So, I raised the grid two inches above the sink bottom.

I used a black polyethylene solid round rod:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FKJNBTI/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk

I used a skiving tool (for leathercraft) to carve out the grooves that will fit over the grid (copy the grooves from the original feet). You can also just melt the rod, use a drill bit, use whatever you have to carve the grooves.

The solid rod will work and look better than a PVC pipe. You're going to get scum and grime (a lot more) accumulating inside the PVC pipe - one more thing to clean. As with the original feet, you do have to take off your custom-made legs once in a while to clean them.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If you don't mind being a little outdated this may be one of the easiest solutions. Possibly one can be found with dimensions that fits across the present sink otherwise a spacer underneath would be needed.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Why not buy a shallower sink?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

bob22 said:


> Why not buy a shallower sink?


Because an estimated 50 percent of his income is paid in taxes.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

You can also build a platform for her to stand on similar to what you use to train kids to wash their hands in the bathroom.


----------

